# Indian ice



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Has anyone Been out on ice ?how thick?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I know people been out on the lake. It fishable but dangerous.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish (Aug 16, 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...6340&id=256323691191698&anchor_composer=false


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I was there yesterday, dangerous. A few guys went out on "3inches" I couldn't find any ice that thick. It would hold me at the dock but the spud bar was through in two hits and I didn't like the feel of the ice under my feet when I spudded. They guys out had ropes tied to the docks and said ten ft to the side it was 2 inches. With the weather hanging at freezing I dont think o will feel comfortable until next week.
Also it's not hard clear ice, I'll get on that at 3in, be safe out there


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

riverKing said:


> I was there yesterday, dangerous. A few guys went out on "3inches" I couldn't find any ice that thick. It would hold me at the dock but the spud bar was through in two hits and I didn't like the feel of the ice under my feet when I spudded. They guys out had ropes tied to the docks and said ten ft to the side it was 2 inches. With the weather hanging at freezing I dont think o will feel comfortable until next week.
> Also it's not hard clear ice, I'll get on that at 3in, be safe out there


The Indian locals be LOCO


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

Nothing like watching TV while fireman are called to pull stupid fisherman from the ice because, they could not wait a few days for safe ice. 
We played that game while ice skating on thin ice and it never ended well for all who were there for the event! 
Stay home, have a few more drinks of what you already had and clean out the tackle box. 
The question is; Will you make the news or a casket?
Best wishes!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Ha! It's funny how much people will risk to catch stocked fish


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Tastefishy said:


> Nothing like watching TV while fireman are called to pull stupid fisherman from the ice because, they could not wait a few days for safe ice.
> We played that game while ice skating on thin ice and it never ended well for all who were there for the event!
> Stay home, have a few more drinks of what you already had and clean out the tackle box.
> The question is; Will you make the news or a casket?
> Best wishes!


Wow.... a little harsh for the New Year... I'm sure the folks on this site will wait for safe ice.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Gottagofishn said:


> Wow.... a little harsh for the New Year... I'm sure the folks on this site will wait for safe ice.


Pffft!!! 
Have you fished indian at all? That place is famous for drunken stupidity...


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

What do u catch at Indian a buzz or something good


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

buddy of mine did really good tuesday 20 saugeye and some crappie and a gill


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

i asked him about the ice and he said “ well... i got out there ... “ LMAO


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> i asked him about the ice and he said “ well... i got out there ... “ LMAO


that was a real nice trout you caught Dillon, I believe the state record smallmouth was from the Mad for years, I used to go down and wade it a couple times a year.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> that was a real nice trout you caught Dillon, I believe the state record smallmouth was from the Mad for years, I used to go down and wade it a couple times a year.


Thanks man. Yeah it was definitely a fish of a lifetime for me. Every Trout I’ve caught in that river are chubs compared to that one.


----------



## Philfish360 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lake should be setting up if temps stay down should be good for weekend


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

was just wondering if anyone has a ice condition report any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

furtrapper said:


> was just wondering if anyone has a ice condition report any info would be greatly appreciated


Check on icefishohio.com. The guys on there are die hards.


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

thank you for the reply cool. planning to head off of long island tomorrow morning will post ice conditions


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I haven’t been up but since i been to other places i can probably say there is safe enough ice for you at Indian


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Was 5-8” Friday from reports from friends


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

fished today from 8 am till 2pm lots of Mark's but no takers fish would come in an disappear water was extremely stained. an the ice was 6 inches thick. good luck


----------

